# Has anyone ever heard of Rural Metro?/orange County



## Metfan (Feb 2, 2012)

Saw a posting for this company. Has anyone ever heard of them? And are they a good company to work for?


----------



## Hunter (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a professor who used to work for them years back when they did 911 calls, he's a great professor but that's about all I can tell you.


----------



## Chan (Feb 2, 2012)

Parent company of Pacific/Bowers. So that means Pacific is hiring.


----------



## Danno (Feb 2, 2012)

Also heard through the grapevine Bowers is hiring. Applied earlier today.  Unfortunately the site says no phone calls will be taken regarding apps, so it feels kinda pointless to apply.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 2, 2012)

Rural/Metro is one of the largest ambulance companies in the nation...


----------



## Chan (Feb 2, 2012)

Pacific is indeed hiring. I went into their office today and dropped off my resume, he didn't ask me to fill out an application but he said Randy would call me.


----------



## LifesaverEms1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Rural Metro is the second largest ambulance provider in the united states behind AMR they are also the largest Fire Department in the united states check their website out ruralmetro.com they cover alot of Arizona for fire protection they also operate southwest ambulance and PMT ambulance in Arizona and if your ever in San Diego and see those Red ambulances that say San Diego Medical Enterprises on them look closely you'll see Rural Metro Corporation they are the paramedic provider for the city  so they offer the entire package fire and EMS


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 3, 2012)

Are we talking about Orange County, CA, or the imposture in Florida?


----------



## LifesaverEms1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Orange County Ca Rural Metro recently bought a long time LA ambulance service Bowers Ambulance and bought Pacific Ambulance which was based in Orange County ca


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 3, 2012)

LifesaverEms1 said:


> Orange County Ca Rural Metro recently bought a long time LA ambulance service Bowers Ambulance and bought Pacific Ambulance which was based in Orange County ca



Until the name changes I wouldn't consider them R/M. Just like Care isn't Falck and Doctors isn't AMR, even though they are now the respective parent companies.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 3, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Until the name changes I wouldn't consider them R/M. Just like Care isn't Falck and Doctors isn't AMR, even though they are now the respective parent companies.



That is what AMR has pretty much been doing. It keeps the name of the service so that not alot has to be changed. A company hopefully has built up a good rep in that area so it keeps it friendly I guess lol. You still have the same relationship with other public service agencies. 

The biggest reason is probably because it saves money of not having to repaint the ambulances...


----------



## Sam Muller (Feb 3, 2012)

From what I've heard, Rural/Metro seems like a good company. I believe their headquarters is in Scottsdale, AZ. I guess I'll have to learn more about them since thats where I'm moving to haha.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> That is what AMR has pretty much been doing. It keeps the name of the service so that not alot has to be changed. A company hopefully has built up a good rep in that area so it keeps it friendly I guess lol. You still have the same relationship with other public service agencies.
> 
> The biggest reason is probably because it saves money of not having to repaint the ambulances...



...and that's the thing. As long as management doesn't change much then it's still the original company. Until people start saying to avoid Doctors/AMR, is it really fair to lump Doctors in with AMR?


----------



## Chan (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes because your subsidiaries reflects the whole company itself. Should ESPN be called Disney?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 3, 2012)

Not until Goofy starts hosting Sportscenter.


----------



## Chan (Feb 3, 2012)

Well Goofy would be a better commentator than Gruden, because we all know that he's a football player.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 3, 2012)

Chan said:


> Yes because your subsidiaries reflects the whole company itself. Should ESPN be called Disney?



The thing with AMR is that it is vastly different in itself. If the subsidiaries operate the way they have been before they were bought out then no they should not be grouped together. 

Different counties of AMR operate totally different. Heck even different divisions within the same county operate completely different. I can go from one division that will literally write people up for leaving their helmet in their ambulance for the night even tho they will get that ambulance the next morning, to a division that hardly ever writes people up for anything.


----------



## Chan (Feb 3, 2012)

Lets say a subsidiary goes and screws something up real bad. Should the parent company take blame for it or just the subsidiary? Parent company has to take responsibility for everything their subsidiary does. Its just like parenting lol. Kid screw up, don't blame the kid, blame the parents....for the most part.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 3, 2012)

Sometimes you can't blame the parents so you just have to blame the child.


----------



## Fish (Feb 3, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Rural/Metro is one of the largest ambulance companies in the nation...



Who is Rural Metro....... who is AMR


----------



## Chan (Feb 3, 2012)

Fish said:


> Who is Rural Metro....... who is AMR



Somebody shot Jam Master Jay?!?111

Rural just put up an ad on Craigslist for Bowers/Pacific in Orange County.


----------



## Fish (Feb 3, 2012)

Chan said:


> Somebody shot Jam Master Jay?!?111
> 
> Rural just put up an ad on Craigslist for Bowers/Pacific in Orange County.



Oh gawd! Never work for a service that puts adds on C-list!!!


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 4, 2012)

Fish said:


> Oh gawd! Never work for a service that puts adds on C-list!!!



Why it costs only $25 and is cheaper than most of the others out there.  I know an HR manager and she uses it all the time and actually finds some good people from it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 4, 2012)

luke_31 said:


> Why it costs only $25 and is cheaper than most of the others out there.  I know an HR manager and she uses it all the time and actually finds some good people from it.



Most of the companies in California have a wait list of possible employees. So it's surprising to hear a company in LA/OC county would put out an add. It's just strange.


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 4, 2012)

Metfan said:


> Saw a posting for this company. Has anyone ever heard of them? And are they a good company to work for?









Sorry....... Just had to......


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 4, 2012)

Priceless :rofl:


----------



## fortsmithman (Feb 4, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Are we talking about Orange County, CA, or the imposture in Florida?



What about Orange County New York.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 4, 2012)

fortsmithman said:


> What about Orange County New York.



They make motorcycles there.


----------



## Chan (Feb 6, 2012)

Nothing really wrong with posting on CL, its only if you're willing to deal with the spam on there, that's why people usually don't list an email on there.


----------



## the.devil.himself (Feb 6, 2012)

what's the starting pay for bowers?


----------



## Chan (Feb 6, 2012)

I think $10/hr. Remember that they're IFT only.


----------



## Traumjunk (Feb 7, 2012)

I worked for RMA in the Orlando area for 5 years.  The parent company is decent, but they have had so much turnover in management, I'm not sure.  When I was there, the GM was awesome and we had so much fun at work, that you wanted to be there.  But with change comes.... well you know.  I still have some friends who work there, they are pretty much leaving the Orlando area.  They just got a contract for Sumter County EMS, so they are concentrating their efforts there.  OFD and OCFR took over transport in the Orange County area, but with all the government cutbacks, who knows what's going to happen in a year or two.


----------



## Chan (Feb 8, 2012)

Been about a week since I dropped off my resume and certs. Still call from Pacific/Rural.


----------



## alvinchoi (Feb 8, 2012)

Chan said:


> Been about a week since I dropped off my resume and certs. Still call from Pacific/Rural.



Sorry to say but I think that this hiring process is over. Interviews for Bowers/Pacific were Monday/Tuesday and I believe all the offers were given as we had to come in today to fill out paperwork. You could try calling and see what the status is


----------



## Chan (Feb 8, 2012)

Figured that'd be the case, if I call should I ask for Randy? Gentleman I spoke with when I dropped off my resume last Thursday said Randy would be the man to speak to.


----------



## Rev.IKON (Feb 8, 2012)

alvinchoi said:


> Sorry to say but I think that this hiring process is over. Interviews for Bowers/Pacific were Monday/Tuesday and I believe all the offers were given as we had to come in today to fill out paperwork. You could try calling and see what the status is



not from what i can see. should still have time before they do orientations. i enjoyed working for them but then again ive never had any issues.


----------



## Danno (Feb 9, 2012)

On their site it says they will entertain zero phone calls regarding job apps though


----------



## Chan (Mar 3, 2012)

Well got an email from Randy, anybody else interviewing next week?


----------



## bwg (Mar 4, 2012)

I have one this week as well. Let me know how it goes. Good luck!


----------



## Chan (Mar 5, 2012)

My interview is tomorrow morning. Hoping I get an offer. Good luck on your interview.


----------



## MusicMedic (Mar 5, 2012)

I interviewed with them 2 years ago, with randy as well.. i didnt get the job though i was quite nervous since it was my first interview.. 


essentially the interview is a standard interview.. Tell me about your self? why do you want to work here? what do you want to do in the future? etc..

randy is quite a laid back guy so it makes it easier.. 

youll also be doing a lift test at the interview (pretty easy, just lift a 100lb barbell from the chair to the table.) and also a step stool kinda thing to measure your heart rate.. again easy.. 


Pacific/Bowers is always hiring since they have a somewhat of a high turn overrate due to it being IFT (people going to 911 or Medic school) also they have a ton of contracts all over oc and la counties.. 

but id say from talking to other people its one of the better IFT companies out there


----------



## Chan (Mar 5, 2012)

I got a job offer with Pacific. Not sure who to go with Medlife or Pacific.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Are we talking about Orange County, CA, or the imposture in Florida?



or the real Orange County in NY?


----------



## Woodtownemt (Mar 5, 2012)

Go with pacific bigger company more concrete then medlife . I would go with pacific myself.


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 7, 2012)

Chan said:


> I think $10/hr. Remember that they're IFT only.



$10.50 with annual raises.


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 7, 2012)

MusicMedic said:


> I interviewed with them 2 years ago, with randy as well.. i didnt get the job though i was quite nervous since it was my first interview..
> 
> 
> essentially the interview is a standard interview.. Tell me about your self? why do you want to work here? what do you want to do in the future? etc..
> ...



911 contract for Vernon. CCT calls. ALS calls.  Most of the major hospital contracts such as kaiser. Back up for Compton fire due to Americare not being able to keep its promise.  Care seems to be concerned about Metro owning bowers. Contracts are up for bid in 2 to 4 years.  Rural metro provides fire and ambo service to San Diego and county.  Took over most the nor cal amr territory. stay away from those Russian/Armenian company's. Medlifes one of them.  Dirty and shady.  You cant go wrong with one of the nations largest.  Have heard no complaints.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 7, 2012)

Where is R/M fire service in SD county?


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 7, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Where is R/M fire service in SD county?



Go to sdmse.com  you can also check out the rural metro site.


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 7, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Where is R/M fire service in SD county?



Rural/Metro San Diego serves a number of constituents throughout the county, including:

    City of San Diego
    County Service Area (CSA) 17, which encompasses Del Mar, Solana Beach, Encinitas, Rancho Santa Fe, 4S Ranch
    Kaiser Healthcare
    SHARP Healthcare
    Palomar/Pomerado Healthcare
    Hundreds of special events throughout the county, including: San Diego Chargers, San Diego Padres/Petco Park, Rock 'n' Roll Marathon, ComiCon, San Diego County Fair, SDSU football and basketball, USD football, December Nights and many more.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 7, 2012)

gonefishing said:


> Rural/Metro San Diego serves a number of constituents throughout the county, including:
> 
> City of San Diego
> County Service Area (CSA) 17, which encompasses Del Mar, Solana Beach, Encinitas, Rancho Santa Fe, 4S Ranch
> ...




...which are all ambulance/medical services. You mentioned fire as well. To the best of my knowledge, R/M does not offer any fire services out here. They definitely do not offer fire suppression services to the City of San Diego.


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 7, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...which are all ambulance/medical services. You mentioned fire as well. To the best of my knowledge, R/M does not offer any fire services out here. They definitely do not offer fire suppression services to the City of San Diego.


Thought they did.  I was just reading off what others put.


----------



## Chan (Mar 7, 2012)

Going in today to sign my offer sheet with Pacific.

Interesting note though, when I posted I was offered a job on Monday, I got a call from the Glendale area shortly after (Like 15 minutes afterwards). I was at lunch so I didn't answer, I'm assuming it was Medlife. I also got a PM on here around the same time from a new member asking if I got my DOT. I'm assuming there's a Medlife admin on this forum. Their username I won't reveal. But to Medlife, thank you for the opportunity, I just chose to go a different route. As you say, its just business. I have to suck up a $182 DOT permit that I won't ever use (Here's to writing off work related expenses). 

So lesson learned, keep everything private when you're on the search for a job.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 7, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...which are all ambulance/medical services. You mentioned fire as well. To the best of my knowledge, R/M does not offer any fire services out here. They definitely do not offer fire suppression services to the City of San Diego.



The city is in dire financial straits, I'm surprised R/M hasn't been all over that. A city the size of SD would be huge for a private fire protection company. I would love to work in SD, but the pay is nowhere near commensurate with the standard of living.


----------



## Monkey (Mar 8, 2012)

It's in the contract they signed with the City of SD, they cannot bid or offer on Fire services when the won the 911 medical contract back in the 90's.





jgmedic said:


> The city is in dire financial straits, I'm surprised R/M hasn't been all over that. A city the size of SD would be huge for a private fire protection company. I would love to work in SD, but the pay is nowhere near commensurate with the standard of living.


----------

